# New Cyps and Multies



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Got my new Cyps and finally got some decent pics of the multies.


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

Looks good!


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are some HUGE shells!! Dont think those multies will be redocorating anytime soon.

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Those multies are still babies...prolly not even 1/2" yet...by the time they grow up those shells will be perfect.

Thanks though!


----------



## Voodoo Chilli (Jun 29, 2004)

Yep, those guys are so young, they don't even have stripes yet.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Look at that! 
Nice addition.
Seems your cyps appreciate the "plants" 

What's the size description of the whale eyes, when you ordered them? (1.5")
Are the striped shells called turbos? Same size?
Thanks any info,
Alicem


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

Do your Cyps always hang out in the plastic plants? I may try something like that.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

I dont know if posting links to stores is allowed or whatever, but I got the shells from Cichlidbreeding.com

The Whale Eye ones and the Japanese Snail ones are the ones I used....few others sprinkled in there as well. They are at this link: http://cichlidbreeding.com/products.php?cat=10 and were very easy to deal with...good place.

Mods, feel free to edit that out if you dont want it on here...

As for the Cyps, they do mainly hang around in that area by the plant. The swim around a lil bit, but not as much as I hoped...they kinda just chill. Hopefully that will change when they get older...Id like a little more activity out of em.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Ehh...down to 10 Cyps now...woke up this morning and one was floatin around with the current, barely makin a move except now n then lookin brain dead so after about 5 min. of watchin this I put him out of his misery. Hopefully more dont follow...theres a few that arent really eating. Seems like theyre either sick or freaked out that whenever they leave their corner by the plant my least dominant Calvus that is half their size goes after them...so I think I might be pulling him as well. Crappy...


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Can you check your water chem... make sure that nitrite and ammonia are at zero, and that nitrates are below 20. What is your ph/gh/kh and temp?

Keep the lights off, and feed very little for a few days. Cyps can be pretty skittish and suffer from acclimation stress.

The tank looks great... that shell bed will soon be crawling with multies! :thumb:


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

I didnt get a chance to check the water today, Ill do it when I get home from work. I just did a water change on Sat. and up until then everything was fine. Yesterday is when I noticed them just hanging out in that corner...I cant help but think it is from that Calvus with an insuperiority complex. I didnt feed at all yesterday and gave a very small amount this morning. Ill report back later with water conditions.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh, and thanks for the comment on the tank. Now I just gotta keep the guys alive...heh.

As for the Multies, I cant wait till they grow up and start gettin it on like rabbits. I think theyre my favorite of all the fish so far.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> I dont know if posting links to stores is allowed or whatever, but I got the shells from Cichlidbreeding.com


These guys are site sponsers, so it's ok to mention them in your posts.

The mods don't approve asking each other's opinions of vendors and products in posts.
That should be done in the reviews section. :thumb:

How are the cyps this evening?

Alicem


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Tank Chem is: 78.3 Deg, 0 Amm, 0 Nitrite, 5 Nitrate 8.6 PH, couldnt get the GH n KH readings because Im out of strips...but I do use a salt buffer.

I took out the one disruptive Calvus and gave him to a friend, had to take all the rocks out to do it and just got em back in so the lights are still off and right now everything seems peaceful. They are still hanging out in the same corner, but they did go for a few flakes of food I dropped in their direction. 2 are acting sick...kinda floating around and making movements every now and then, but dont really have any purpose...so I think theyre bout to die too. Weird though, every other fish in the tank is just fine. I think they were just cornered in there and the fish were attacking them when they tried to come out...I found another dead when I got home that was eaten up a bit. Ill give em a few days and see how it goes...Im kinda surprised to have that much aggression out of such young fish.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats really weird for a tang community. I thought your fish list would work fine, without little problems like fish getting killed. Well i hope everything runs smoothly now that the calvus is out.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Tell me about it...I never expected to have these problems. Things seem a lil better for the Cyps now that there is one less Calvus claiming territory and chasing them around. They all swam to the front of the tank when I walked up to it this A.M....just gave em a tiny bit of food and everyone tried to eat so thats good. Im keeping the lights off for another day so Ill monitor them and see how things go...


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

I have limited experience with cyps but I find small cyps, I'll say less than 1.5 inches, will sometimes croak for unknown reasons. Once they get to the size of coloring up I find them to be hardy fish.


----------



## EmagdniM (Nov 29, 2007)

Well hopefully they will stay doing ok from now on. They were all swimming around and lookin a lot better as of this morning. One of the 2 that were lookin sick did end up dead, but everyone else looks good. So yea...down to 8 from the original 11. Hopefully when the day comes for them to breed some fry will survive...dont really have room for a growout tank right now so that will be the only way to add numbers for the time being. Thanks for all the advice everyone, Ill keep everyone updated as time passes Im sure.


----------

